# Changing Oil filter on 15 hp 4 stroke Mercury



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

First time I've owned a 4 stroke. It's a 2006 Mercury 15 hp 4 stroke. I couldn't find an oil filter, so I changed the oil anyway. Now I'm wondering if the oil needed to be drained before I put on a new oil filter. ??? Any other tips ??? thanks,


----------



## yellowbelly80 (Aug 27, 2004)

u will be fine..also u can cross reference that filter and buy one at the auto parts store..here is the fram # ph6607


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks. It's good to know I don't have to re-drain the oil in order to change the filter. Can you tell me what I should expect when I take the oil filter off. Will oil gush out from anywhere or will just the filter have a little oil on it. The manual said to use a rag so I'm assumming it might be a little messy.


----------



## yellowbelly80 (Aug 27, 2004)

the filter is sideways so what ever is in the filter will most likely come out


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks, again.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

I have a 2006, 9.9 Merc, 4-stroke and there is no oil filter on that model. I doubt your's has one either as the 9.9 and 15 are essentially the same motor.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

It's funny you say that. When I took the cover off, I noticed it was stamped 15 hp and 9.9 hp. on the inside. So, I figured the covers are interchangeable on both. Mine does have an oil filter though. It's on the same side as the spark plugs. I just bought one at Colony Marine.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

sgc said:


> It's funny you say that. When I took the cover off, I noticed it was stamped 15 hp and 9.9 hp. on the inside. So, I figured the covers are interchangeable on both. Mine does have an oil filter though. It's on the same side as the spark plugs. I just bought one at Colony Marine.


Mine is a 2006 Pro Kicker and I can say 100% for certain that there is no oil filter. The earlier models of their 4 stroke 9.9 that I had both had oil filters.


----------

